# Noah is home with his Mommy and Daddy



## VanWest

Sorry I didn't post earlier. But wanted to tell you all Noah came home from the hospital on Wednesday afternoon. He is doing well. Eatting well, going to the bathroom(ALOT) He's been alittle fussy when I put him down to sleep in his bassinet, I think its because its so different then what he's useto. He loves his swing and Im worried soon it will be the only place he will fall asleep :( This morning I was bad though. He feel asleep on my chest and I feel asleep, so I missed his 6am feeding, I woke up at 7am, he was so hungry by then. Now I have to work to get him back on his feeding schedule of 12,3,6,9. When Brad is free he will post some pictures. Deepest thanks to everyone who prayed for my family and were always there for advice and support esp when I felt so alone and scared.


----------



## elles28

I was just about to post on your other thread when I seen this. I read your dads article & it made me cry it was so sweet & well wrote. Congrats on finally getting your darling son home & I wish all three of you the very best for the future. I cant wait to see more pics of little Noah. Take Care xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

congratulations! and he is home even before his due date, what a strong man he will be one day!


----------



## toot

that is womderful news. I am so happy he is finally home.


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! That's wonderful news :D


----------



## Rumpskin

Back where he belongs. Well done and kisses for your little boy xx


----------



## Samantha

Congratulations to you all. I know exactly how wonderful you are all feeling right now (and how tired). I'll always remember the day Charlotte came home after 14 weeks in hospital. Even now I cry when I think of it.

Don't get too hung up on the schedule he had whilst in hospital as you will find that within days it will all change. Enjoy this special time.

Love
Sam


----------



## Jenny

What great news! Glad he's home hon! :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

BIG HUGE :hugs: to you all, well done Noah on being such a strong little boy, hope your all settling down to being a family ok, congrats XXX


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun :hugs:
So glad he is home with his mummy and daddy x
Take care x


----------



## Samantha675

WOW that is just the best news ever. I can not imagine how overwhelmed with joy you both must feel!!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! :hugs:
Glad he's home and doing so, so well.


----------



## lulu0504

Just seeing the title of this thread made me smile from ear to ear. I'm so pleased for you that he's home and doing so well. 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## turbo_mom

wow hun how long were u in hospital for again?? Thats amazing he's home already you must feel so releived to finally have him home. I'll never forget the day Angel came home. :) god bless and good luck I can't wait to see pics :D


----------



## vicky

i was thinking about noah before wondering if he had come home., glad he has congratulations hun thats great news.


----------



## VanWest

turbo_mom said:


> wow hun how long were u in hospital for again?? Thats amazing he's home already you must feel so releived to finally have him home. I'll never forget the day Angel came home. :) god bless and good luck I can't wait to see pics :D

66 Days or 9 weeks. I am so releived, now I know for sure my baby will be okay. I cried when he came home. I can't stop smileing at him :D 
Forgot to post, at discharge he weighed 4lbs 0.4oz with his brace on. So he was discharged from the hospital less then 4 lbs, which is ironic, the reason I say this is, when I was in the hospital the OB nurse was trying to make me feel better, and told me of a baby who went home at 3lbs 10 oz. I'd say he's right around that. God had everything planned from the start:crib:


----------



## clairebear

yay congrats im so pleased ur family is all united together. as someone eles said its brillinat he made it home before due date xxx


----------



## clairebear

if u dont mind me asking how many weeks were u when noah was born xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Awww, I'm so happy for you & your family!! 

Its crazy to think he should still be in your tummy, you've a strong little man!

Cnt wait to c pics 

Take Care xx


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulation on bringing your little miracle home


----------



## VanWest

clairebear said:


> if u dont mind me asking how many weeks were u when noah was born xx

29 weeks


----------



## Wobbles

WONDEFUL NEWS 

:yipee: x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Yay congratulations i am so please Noah is at home where he belongs.


----------



## faith_may

I'm so happy. Congratulations


----------



## missjess

Great news! Congrats and enjoy having your little man at home :hugs:


----------



## kookie

congrats and welcome home Noah


----------



## goldlion

I can't believe I missed this thread!

Omg Van, I'm so happy to hear he's home with you. :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thats great honey x


----------



## Newt

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: well done you two and little one too.

all up from here :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation, thats great news xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Glad he's doing so well, congrats

xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

we need to see some pics :D


----------



## Mrs-N

turbo_mom said:


> we need to see some pics :D


here here, i agree with turbo_mom we need pics. 

pics pics pics pleeaase


----------



## VanWest

Hi Everyone!:hi:


I really want to post pic's but everytime I try to post it, it says it's to large :( Ive tried to resize them also.:dohh:

Noah is doing well, he now weighs 4 lbs 9 oz, a visiting nurse came to see him and he is doing well :)I love my little guy :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Poo - would love to see those pics!!

Congratulations on him coming home.
I'm glad to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations x


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! Get those pics up ASAP. Would love to see him.

:hugs:


----------



## mummy_channon

thats fantastic!!!! congrats!!! enjoy him


----------



## luckyme225

YAY I'm so happy that your little Noah is finally home :happydance:


----------



## ALI

glad he is doing well 

our little one came home after 14 weeks weighing 5 lb 5 oz, massive gain of exactly 4 lbs.

You really need to resize so the pics are less than 100 kb , under than and it worked for us. Other people may have managed larger but I could not.


----------



## faith_may

I'm so happy he's doing well :hugs:


----------

